# Blue Hawk? May want to just keep on walking unless...



## Tedstor

Craftsman sells a similar (if not identical) table which includes a cheap, fixed-base router. It typically sells for under $100. I picked one up for $~$85. I never even assembled mine. I use the router exclusively with dovetail templates, and I plan to use the switch/outlets on a table saw based router table (when I get around to making one). 
The table itself actually makes a very nice drill press table. While the fence is mediocre (at very best) for a router table, its easily good 'nuff for a drill press table. And already has built-in dust collection. I installed mine on my old DP amd it worked beautifully. My new DP came with a woodpecker table/fence, otherwise I'd still use the craftsman table/fence. 
Honestly, these router table sets are pretty much crap when used as intended. But when parted-out and re-purposed, they can be a GREAT VALUE.


----------



## Tennessee

Thanks, Ted. I never thought of using the table as a drill press table. Outstanding idea!


----------



## BentheViking

I saw this kit at lowes a few days ago, but didn't realize that it was a plunge router. I have the kit that ted was refering to from craftsman. Not a long term set up, but it is what it is and gets the job done.


----------



## pintodeluxe

So let me get this straight… you bought this router as a second table router, and you plan on using two router tables on the same cutting operation? Wow, that would be a tough sell to my wife.

I have never had good luck with benchtop router tables. I much prefer a full size table. The one exception may be the Kreg. That benchtop router table looks pretty stout.


----------



## shelly_b

I also parted out my craftsman table for the hardware, and just recently my bosch table also since I couldn't get the plate level. There are all kinds of parts/peices that come in handy! Even on the cheap ones!


----------



## Tennessee

Willie - luckily my wife does not ask me about the tools I buy, as long as I don't ask her about cookbooks, pots and pans, and other kitchen accessories. I just enjoy my tools and keep complimenting her on her four-five star food! That and a good beer, and this boy can go all day!


----------

